# whats the admission and entry test date of 2012 f0r aku?



## tahira (Dec 9, 2011)

salam can any one tell me admission and entry test date of 2012 of aku?


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

I think its 8th April.


----------



## tahira (Dec 9, 2011)

iam talkining aku of karachi. can u tell me how to apply for finicial assistance of aku khi?


----------



## tahira (Dec 9, 2011)

i am talkining of aku karachi uni. can u tell me how to apply finicial assistance of aku 2012.


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

As far as AKU Karachi is concerned its test is on 8th of April 2012.for financial assistance all details are on its web site or you can also call in their office.


----------



## tahira (Dec 9, 2011)

bhai on website they didnt give inf for requirment and procedure to apply they only show that they givining finicial assistance. so can u help me for that.


----------



## tahira (Dec 9, 2011)

anyone one is there from aku medical student? plz give me ur contact no i need help for admission in aku 2012.


----------



## tahira (Dec 9, 2011)

salam can anyone tell me how to prepare english and math of aku entry test? any bok name and where from i prepare>


----------



## Adil Siddiqui (Dec 26, 2011)

Would anyone please cite me the page to where I can find the AKU brochure for 2012 whether it be in pdf or HTML?


----------



## cefspan (Dec 25, 2011)

tahira said:


> anyone one is there from aku medical student? plz give me ur contact no i need help for admission in aku 2012.





tahira said:


> salam can anyone tell me how to prepare english and math of aku entry test? any bok name and where from i prepare>


No , no one can . 

REASON : It's not mentioned on the site . Last time , test was on 6 Feb . ADVERTISEMENTS OF last year are on the website . Not updated till now . May you should call them.:happy:


----------



## safahad93 (Jul 12, 2011)

*AKU ADMISSION 2012*



tahira said:


> salam can any one tell me admission and entry test date of 2012 of aku?


Entry test to be conducted on 8 APRIL 2012
Last date of submission of form is 17 February 2012
Entry test fees: 4000
Fees of AKU MBBS: 75,000/ month
THere is no scholarship or discount. 

Thats what I know till now.


----------



## tariq ali (Jan 15, 2012)

hi any one can tell me where is the location of entranc test hall at peshawar


----------



## toxicdevil (Nov 27, 2011)

There is financial aid. But thats an issue for a later time. First you have to get in.


----------

